# wooden car door frames Help needed?



## DroppedP51 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not really the right place for this But has anyone rewooded the frames in vintage car? I have a 35 chevrolet coupe It has wooden frames in body and doors Id like to replace the wood myself Has anyone done similiar? 
Thanks


----------

